# Home needed in western Ohio/eastern Indiana!



## inasaga (Apr 29, 2013)

One of my old friends from Celina, Ohio was forced to take a rabbit after her neighbor stated they were going to feed it to a snake.

However, my friend has three cats who also want to eat the rabbit. She has never owned a rabbit before and isn't sure what to do.

I currently live farther away and can't go get her. 

So if anyone is available near Mercer county and willing to adopt/foster a rabbit, that would be great!

Thanks!

Rabbit Details:

Young in age
Female
May be part lionhead? See picture.
They say she is very friendly, even to their young daughter


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 2, 2013)

ray:


----------



## inasaga (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for the views! She found a no-kill shelter near by who will take the bunny. At least she's somewhere safe until she can find a permanent home.


----------

